# Missing members



## martinka (27 Mar 2014)

Posting to the forum has slowed a little just lately, but there's a few people conspicuous by their absence recently. I hope that, like SteveB, they are just taking a well deserved rest, or are too busy, and that it's not something more serious.
Maybe they are sick of seeing motorbikes. :mrgreen:


----------



## cowboy682 (28 Mar 2014)

am still here busy!!!!


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Mar 2014)

I know a couple of members who have not been on here for at least a year now. I know one of them got a bit frustrated and decided to leave and at the time the only question that seemed to keep coming up on a daily basis was, what saw should I buy or is this cheap Chiwanese saw any good. At the time the member mentioned it was no where as good as the American forums. But I am still here and over the last couple of months I feel this forum has excelled, not only for new members but some very interesting post.


----------



## Baldhead (28 Mar 2014)

Not a scroller as such but I still check these pages daily.

Baldhead


----------



## Grahamshed (28 Mar 2014)

Baldhead":2gqhy0h1 said:


> Not a scroller as such but I still check these pages daily.
> 
> Baldhead


Same here. I don't have a scroll saw but am always interested in the more complex stuff you all produce.


----------



## Dai_The_Eye (28 Mar 2014)

As a newbie to the hobby I'm very interested in getting my first purchase right, but can understand that long term members must be very bored with seeing the same old topics of which machine, which blade and where does wood come from!

Is it possible to have a sub forum for scrolling tools then discussions like projects, recently removed digits and tales about trade shows could be kept mainstream?

Thanks to all the advice from you all I've now decided on what machine to purchase... Just have to convince the other half it's not a whim!!


----------



## martinka (28 Mar 2014)

Chippygeoff":3gdc6soz said:


> I know a couple of members who have not been on here for at least a year now. I know one of them got a bit frustrated and decided to leave and at the time the only question that seemed to keep coming up on a daily basis was, what saw should I buy or is this cheap Chiwanese saw any good. At the time the member mentioned it was no where as good as the American forums. But I am still here and over the last couple of months I feel this forum has excelled, not only for new members but some very interesting post.



Geoff, I was thinking more of members who are generally around now, such as ChrisR and Eugene, and yourself, as you hadn't posted for a week or two or three.  I wouldn't know ones from a year ago, and they are unlikely to come back anyway.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (28 Mar 2014)

Thank you for your post Martin,I had also noticed the absence of a couple of members :roll: .Hoping that they are well and we will being hearing from them shortly. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## RogerP (28 Mar 2014)

Baldhead":11l7ey9v said:


> Not a scroller as such but I still check these pages daily.
> 
> Baldhead


I always enter the main board via new posts so I see all the new entries in all the sub-forums - such as this one.

I don't do scrolling work but find some interesting - certainly very accomplished.


----------



## ChrisR (28 Mar 2014)

Martin.
Thanks for the concern, I am OK, but have computer problems.

Re the stopping 0f (Windows XP) support, on the 8th April by Microsoft. I took advice from a local computer technician who is a good friend of my broth-in-law, to stop using (XP) as soon as possible, also my old computer was not capable of running a new system.  

So I have purchased a new computer with (Windows 8.1) much against my better judgment and it is driving me around the twist, old dog new tricks and all that. #-o 

I did say that if I had to upgrade, that would be the end of my computer usage.

The above technician has offered to come and give me some help, I certainly need it, as I have posted on here before, I am not at all computer savvy. :roll: 

As soon as I am sorted and comfortable with the operation of this new beast, I will be back as a regular user all things being equal.  

Thanks again for the concern.

All the best.

Chris R.


----------



## Roughcut (28 Mar 2014)

My wife has got Windows 8 on her laptop Chris and it drives her crackers.
I have Windows 7 which is much more useable in my opinion.
You could try asking the technician if he can install Windows 7 for you?


----------



## CHJ (28 Mar 2014)

If you configure windows 8.1 to run in desktop mode then it appears much the same a win7 except for differing file manager layout.
Changing back and forth between desktop and Apps, mode is a click of the mouse.

There are more changes to the interface coming shortly in an update to give more interface configuration options for those wishing to work with an older looking interface.

Have a look at http://www.pcworld.com/article/2043243/ ... s-8-1.html or the many other sites that discuss this.


----------



## The Weegie (30 Mar 2014)

Hi Guys. I haven't been on for a while due to ill health. Hopefully I am on the right track to getting better. I also have had loads of problems with my laptop. So I am looking forward to asking for and giving advice.  

Cheers


----------



## scrimper (31 Mar 2014)

I haven't posted much recently but then I don't think I will be missed! I seem to upset more people than I enthral #-o


----------



## martinka (31 Mar 2014)

scrimper":1sq0v2ft said:


> I haven't posted much recently but then I don't think I will be missed! I seem to upset more people than I enthral #-o



Awwwwww. :-({|=


----------



## scrimper (31 Mar 2014)

martinka":1zhm064t said:


> scrimper":1zhm064t said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't posted much recently but then I don't think I will be missed! I seem to upset more people than I enthral #-o
> ...



I do ride a motor bike though if that helps? (Honda ST1100 Pan European) (hammer)


----------



## martinka (31 Mar 2014)

Anyone who rides 2 wheels is a good 'un in my opinion, even Pan riders. :mrgreen: I have to say that because my brother in law rides a Pan, a 1300, I think. I'm afraid I would need a ladder to get an one of those, and 6" platform sole boots to reach the floor.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (31 Mar 2014)

HAS ABOVE (hammer) 

Bryan


----------



## scrimper (31 Mar 2014)

Bryan Bennett":158yx28c said:


> HAS ABOVE (hammer)
> 
> Bryan



Which?

ST1100 Pan european?
Motor cycle?
6" platform sole boots?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (31 Mar 2014)

With RESPECT John,we have a saying up here " if the cap fits" :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## nadnerb (31 Mar 2014)

Hi Martin
I am still around ( like a bad dose of the flu) but have been working in the garden, that's my wife's idea. Havent posted in a while but hope to be back scrolling soon
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (31 Mar 2014)

Yep, you were missed too, Brendan.


----------



## boysie39 (2 Apr 2014)

Hi folks , just to let you know that i'm alive  ,the kicking will take a while longer :lol: but will get there eventually PG. 

I have been watching most of what is going on missed a few things of course , but will be going through all the back pages shortly :roll: 

I would like to say that a forum like this is a great pick me up for someone who has an interest in working in wood if only from the viewing aspect.

Had a rough few months and hopefully will be rairing to go very soon well on the road to recovery Pg which has not gone unnoticed by those close to me :mrgreen: 

Keep posting pictures it helps keep me and everyone up to date .

Best of luck to you all . God Bless .


----------



## scrimper (2 Apr 2014)

Bryan Bennett":83rt7i8m said:


> With RESPECT John,we have a saying up here " if the cap fits" :roll:
> 
> Bryan



Sorry still not sure what you meant before? Did you mean you are a motorcyclist? 

Not that it mattered I just wondered that's all.


----------



## Keato (10 Apr 2014)

Sorry I haven't posted much either. Been too busy with my new toy. Got an iPad air for the scroll saw business as bringing out my iPhone for customers to see what items I've previously made was a little bit of a small screen. Bought myself a bamboo stylus to go with it & a couple of apps so I can draw up designs on the go & even in front of a customer 

Wish there was illustrator for iPad but for now I'll need to settle with iDraw & export to illustrator if needed. 

How is everyone else doing? Any new scrollers in Scotland?


----------

